# 1ST test run on Phase IV of the BRR



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi all,
Long time no see. Have been busing building the final section of my railroad, it took way longer than anticipated due to the terrible weather the past couple years. 

I did finally get to the end with just the return cutout to finish.


The first run went smooth with no issues forward of backward. 



Ron


----------



## jokensa (Dec 4, 2014)

looks great

congrats!


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Looks Great Ron, I started out with the ladder system too. Then built landscaping to it.
Have Fun
Dennis


----------



## fsts2k (Jan 13, 2009)

Really nice looking railroad. Are you planning to backfill under the ladder or are you going to keep it that way?


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I plan on keeping it that way. It reminds me of several of the bridges and crossings on the RHB in Switzerland 

https://goo.gl/images/BcsqPW

I used to know how to post pictures here, but looks like things have changed, lol


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I haven't gotten around to adding structures and the like yet, have been focused on doing all the hard labor while I'm still able to, lol.

I eventually plan on building towns within each circle, a station between them where the straight section is, and trolly service connecting it all, as well as a large industrial section where the railyard is in phase 3, and another town in phase 1.


----------



## 59788 (Sep 30, 2018)

Great work. May I ask what "the ladder system" is? I can't get a concept from the video. Also looks like the "columns" are PVC pipe. I am planning a small layout and considering PVC pipe for the supports. Thanks


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Davesl45 said:


> Great work. May I ask what "the ladder system" is? I can't get a concept from the video. Also looks like the "columns" are PVC pipe. I am planning a small layout and considering PVC pipe for the supports. Thanks



Yes that's correct, I used 2" schedule 40 PVC pipe in 5" by 20" concrete footers cut to size height wise after the track supports are located. 


The track bed is made from 2 each 5/8" x 1.5" x 12' Royal Mouldings Vinyl trim and 1 Royal Mouldings 2.375" (that's the actual outside diameter of the 2" pipe) x 1.5"x1.5" block in between support pipes (both are from home depot). I space the pipes about 2 feet apart. 

The track supports are secured to the posts by 2 each 1.25" deck screws on vertically each side of the post (in the center of the post), the support blocks in between the pipes are secured flush to track supports by 2 each 1.25" deck screws diagonally on the outer edges of the blocks to allow space for the screw to attach the track to the block.I splice the sections of track supports together using a 5" piece of the same board with 2 screws on each side.


The entire elevated sections have only a 1% grade with minimum curves of 20ft. 

I use Train Li Nickle Plated Brass flex track with Train li pro ties and proclamps throughout my entire layout (2300 ft.). I have had this track and ties outside for 10 years now and it still looks like the day I put it down. The track requires almost no maintenance at all, once a year in the spring I run a wet swiffer over the entire layout to remove the built up dirt from the winter.

Ron


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

ooooooooooooooweeeeeeeeeee... That's right impressive, Ron... Looks great..


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Ron, 
Yes you have really moved this railroad layout up and out. I have been thinking about your work, especially since I moved and will have to build yet another layout. The house we bought has really nice landscaping, and I don't want to disturb it. 
This time I want it all to be raised. I don't like getting down on the ground any more. 
Can you point me to a writing that has the specs you followed.

It really looks great. 
Paul Bottino


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

OOps, I just read a previous message from you, explaining the specs. Thanks so much. 



It is fantastic.
Paul


----------

